# télécommande de présentation : logitech R700 compatible ?



## trucmuche2005 (28 Février 2013)

Bonjour ! 

J'envisage l'achat d'une télécommande de présentation car je fais pas mal de conférences et j'ai perdu celle que j'avais (sot que je suis).

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un peut m'assurer que la Logitech Wireless Presenter R700 *fonctionne bien sous MacOS ?*

Je l'utiliserai pour passer d'une page à l'autre dans un fichier PDF ouvert avec *Aperçu* ou *Acrobat*.

Elle a l'air pas mal mais la seule chose que je regrette est qu'elle n'ait pas de petite mémoire USB dans le slot USB comme ma précédente Kingston...

Merci pour vos retours d'expérience !

Trucmuche


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un peut m'assurer que la Logitech Wireless Presenter R700 *fonctionne bien sous MacOS ?*



Ben j'espère bien que personne ne viendra t'assurer ça, parce que si je lis bien ce qu'il y a d'écrit dans la fiche vers laquelle pointe ton lien, *elle n'est pas* compatible Mac OS !


----------



## trucmuche2005 (28 Février 2013)

Tu "espères" bien ?? Ben dis donc... 

La fiche technique, je l'ai lue aussi. D'ailleurs, c'est pareil pour la R400 et la R800 : le Mac n'est pas indiqué dans la fiche technique de Logitech. Et pourtant, une démo sur Youtube d'un mec qui l'utilise vraiment (donc pas quelqu'un qui se contente de croire aveuglément les fiches techniques) montre qu'elles fonctionnent très bien toutes les deux... 

Ne pas indiquer Mac dans une fiche technique, ça veut juste dire que Logitech ne supporte pas le Mac pour ce matériel, n'assure probablement pas le SAV et ne fournit pas les logiciels pour mac. Ca ne veut pas dire que le brol ne fonctionne pas quand même...

Je maintiens donc ma question, destinée à ceux qui l'auraient vraiment essayée 

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2013)

Sur le site officiel... http://www.logitech.com/fr-fr/product/professional-presenter-r700

Elle n'est *pas compatible Mac*...






...mais sous Boot Camp avec une version de Windows c'est possible.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (28 Février 2013)

Rholalala... Qu'est-ce que vous êtes croyants... Comme je le disais, ca ne veut pas dire que ca ne marchera pas à coup sûr, la fiche technique (voir R400 & R800 pour des simples exemples).

Stop donc aux gentils lecteurs de fiches techniques et merci à eux. 
*Y'a personne qui l'aurait eu en main en vrai ???*


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2013)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> Rholalala... Qu'est-ce que vous êtes croyants... Comme je le disais, ca ne veut pas dire que ca ne marchera pas à coup sûr, la fiche technique (voir R400 & R800 pour des simples exemples).
> 
> Stop donc aux gentils lecteurs de fiches techniques et merci à eux.
> *Y'a personne qui l'aurait eu en main en vrai ???*



Désolé, mais la première chose que je fais avant d'acheter un accessoire est bien d'aller sur le site officiel pour vérifier sa compatibilité et surement pas en l'achetant et en croisant les doigts pour que ça marche.

Pour le moment, toi tu ne prends aucun risque.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (28 Février 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé, mais la première chose que je fais avant d'acheter un accessoire est bien d'aller sur le site officiel pour vérifier sa compatibilité et surement pas en l'achetant et en croisant les doigts pour que ça marche.
> 
> Pour le moment, toi tu ne prends aucun risque.



Je vérifie aussi la compatibilité : si c'est indiqué, c'est garanti et je peux acheter. Si ce n'est pas indiqué, ce n'est pas pour cela que cela ne fonctionne pas impeccablement, bon dieu !! 
Je ne l'achète pas non plus "en croisant les doigts", j'essaie de me renseigner auprès d'UTILISATEURS. Je pensais que les forums, c'était aussi pour cela, avoir des retours d'UTILISATEURS...

Pourquoi je devrais prendre un risque alors que j'essaie de me renseigner avant d'acheter ??
Je ne souhaite pas dévier le sujet, je souhaite simplement savoir si, ici, quelqu'un l'a déjà essayée sous Mac pour me dire concrètement, "oui ca marche, je l'utilise" ou "non je l'ai essayée et ca ne marche pas".


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Février 2013)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> Stop donc aux gentils lecteurs de fiches techniques et merci à eux.
> *Y'a personne qui l'aurait eu en main en vrai ???*



Pas testé celle-ci mais je suis grand consommateur de télécommandes de prez. Depuis qu'il n'y a plus besoin de drivers, au moins depuis 4/5 ans, elles sont toutes plug & play et fonctionnent sur OSX pour les taches basiques (avance, retour, début, laser pointer, etc.) même celles spécifiquement données pour Windows. J'ai du en tester une dizaine comme ça notamment des no name chinoises à 10$ et ça a tjrs fonctionné sur mes macs.
Ce qu'on peut perdre éventuellement ce sont des fonctions spécifiques à certains logiciels type lancement du diaporama. Par exemple, en ce moment j'utilise une *Targus Remote* avec des switchs spécifiques pour Keynote OSx, PowerPoint OSX ou PowerPoint Windows et j'ai pas vraiment vu de différences en utilisation.
Voilà.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (28 Février 2013)

AH ben voilà déjà un avis plus concret  Merci à toi, Tuncurry ! 
Effectivement, je n'utilise que les fonctions basiques et je n'avais jamais installé de driver non plus... je me contenter d'aller en avant & arrière sous Aperçu ou Acrobat donc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> Je vérifie aussi la compatibilité : si c'est indiqué, c'est garanti et je peux acheter. Si ce n'est pas indiqué, ce n'est pas pour cela que cela ne fonctionne pas impeccablement, bon dieu !!
> Je ne l'achète pas non plus "en croisant les doigts", j'essaie de me renseigner auprès d'UTILISATEURS. Je pensais que les forums, c'était aussi pour cela, avoir des retours d'UTILISATEURS...
> 
> Pourquoi je devrais prendre un risque alors que j'essaie de me renseigner avant d'acheter ??
> Je ne souhaite pas dévier le sujet, je souhaite simplement savoir si, ici, quelqu'un l'a déjà essayée sous Mac pour me dire concrètement, "oui ca marche, je l'utilise" ou "non je l'ai essayée et ca ne marche pas".



Écoute : que tu aies encore un doute si, après lecture de la doc, on te dit "ça marche", je peux comprendre, mais si on te dit "ça ne marche pas, c'est pas compatible, il n'existe pas de pilotes en version Mac", c'est pas la peine de chercher des "qui l'auraient eue en main", ça ne sert à rien, étant donné que les seuls à l'avoir eu en main l'auront utilisée sur PC, vu que le Mac user moyen, quand il voit "pas compatible Mac", il passe son chemin !

Quand Logitech te dis qu'il n'a pas développé de pilote Mac OS pour un de ses articles, tu peux lui  faire confiance (c'est dans le cas contraire que tu peux douter, vu qu'ils développent leurs pilotes Mac avec les pieds, les mains étant occupées par les pilotes Windows, investissement largement plus rentable pour eux) !


----------



## trucmuche2005 (28 Février 2013)

Et si, comme le dit Tuncurry, il ne faut pas de pilote pour les fonctions qui m'intéressent ?

Les gens bornés sont pénibles, qu'ils passent leur chemin, s'il vous plaît.
Je demande l'avis d'UTILISATEURS. Pas de moutons.

Si Logitech me dit que c'est compatible, je ne vois pas pourquoi je douterais, au contraire.
Si Logitech ne me dit pas que ce n'est pas compatible, je demande l'avis d'utilisateurs.

Le fait est que j'ai déjà utilisé une télécommande de présentation qui ne soit pas répertoriée comme compatible par le fabriquant. Ca fonctionnait pourtant très bien. 
J'ai déjà montré plus haut que les R400 et R800 fonctionnaient très bien alors que le constructeur ne l'annonce pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2013)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> Et si, comme le dit Tuncurry, il ne faut pas de pilote pour les fonctions qui m'intéressent ?



S'il existait des produits Logitech qui fonctionnent sans pilote, ça se saurait !



trucmuche2005 a dit:


> Les gens bornés sont pénibles, qu'ils passent leur chemin, s'il vous plaît.
> Je demande l'avis d'UTILISATEURS. Pas de moutons.



Puisqu'on te dit que vu que ça ne marche pas, il n'y a pas d'utilisateur !

Quant à passer mon chemin, tu peux boire de l'eau, dans ce forum, c'est moi qui décide qui doit passer son chemin, pas toi !


----------



## edd72 (28 Février 2013)

trucmuche2005, le fait que quelqu'un l'utilise (via des outils tiers en redefinissant toutes les fonctionnalités genre ControllerMate ou autres), ne veut pas dire que toi tu seras capable de l'utiliser.
Car tu n'as pas forcément les compétences du bidouileur qui s'en sert.

Logitech n'assure aucun support et déclare le produit non compatible OSX.

Donc bon...


Tu veux juste cliquer sur un bouton pour faire défiler des slides?


----------



## trucmuche2005 (1 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Puisqu'on te dit que vu que ça ne marche pas, il n'y a pas d'utilisateur !


Péremptoire. Comme la R400 et la R800 donc ?  T'as raison, Pascal 77 : ça ne marche pas  D'ailleurs, la vidéo sur YouTube montre très bien que cela ne marche pas du tout  Et tiens, regardez un peu : le type qui a fait l'essai dit aussi dans les commentaires qu'il n'a pas eu besoin d'installer quoi que ce soit comme driver pour faire fonctionner ces bidules. Waouw. Quel dieu ce mec. Il fait fonctionner les trucs qui ne devraient pas fonctionner.

Non en fait vous avez raison, c'est totalement impossible puisque Logitech n'en parle pas. Ca doit être comme les gsm qui font éclater le popcorn  un fake  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à passer mon chemin, tu peux boire de l'eau, dans ce forum, c'est moi qui décide qui doit passer son chemin, pas toi !


Oui, c'est ce que pensent tous les petits chefs. Si ça peut te faire plaisir, je t'appelle Dieu, aussi  Moi, peu me chaut, j'ai aucune prétention à être le maître d'un forum et je n'accorde d'ailleurs à cela aucune valeur. Désolé.

@ edd72 : certes, je n'ai peut-être pas les compétences d'un bidouilleur aguerri. Je voulais juste savoir si quelqu'un avait eu la curiosité de brancher ce machin lorsqu'il lui était passé entre les mains. On ne sait jamais  Visiblement, pas ici ou alors il ne s'est pas déclaré. Pas grave 

Cela dit, le mec qui a essayé la R400 et R800 (qui, je le rappelle, ne sont pas du tout compatibles macos, donc) les a juste branché sur le port usb pour que ca fonctionne...

Pour finir, oui : je veux juste cliquer sur un bouton pour faire défiler les slides... et un laser


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2013)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que pensent tous les petits chefs. Si ça peut te faire plaisir, je t'appelle Dieu, aussi
> 
> Je ne t'en demande pas tant, contente toi seulement de ne pas tenter de m'éjecter d'un forum dont je suis le modérateur !
> 
> ...


----------



## trucmuche2005 (1 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne t'en demande pas tant, contente toi seulement de ne pas tenter de m'éjecter d'un forum dont je suis le modérateur !


Ah désolé ; il y a eu un malentendu, là n'était pas mon intention. Quand je suggérais de "passer le chemin", je parlais juste de ma question...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand dans un forum, tu pose une question, il faut t'attendre à ce que la réponse ne soit pas celle que tu attends, aussi désagréable que ça soit !


Effectivement, quand la réponse n'est pas celle que je demande, à savoir celle d'UTILISATEURS, j'insiste un peu... ce n'est pas un problème de réponse désagréable 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans la vidéo, il n'est pas question du modèle que tu évoques, donc, je ne vois pas en quoi elle peut avoir le moindre caractère probant, comme tu dis, il les a juste branché sur le port USB et ça marche, manque de bol, celle qui t'intéresse, elle est "wireless", donc, pas de port USB à brancher pour que ça marche, et comme Logitech n'est toujours pas au courant de l'existence du Bluetooth, tu le fais fonctionner comment, le dongle ?


Rholalala... mais tu étales toi même ton ignorance... désolé hein :

 il n'est pas question de la R700 dans la vidéo, c'est un fait. La vidéo montre simplement que les R400 et R800 fonctionnent TRES BIEN sous MacOs, alors que MacOs n'est pas supporté par Logitech. D'où ma question, on ne peut plus claire : est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé la R700 pour voir si elle aussi fonctionne sous MacOS ? Ce n'est pourtant pas compliqué à comprendre, il me semble.
 Elle est "wireless" exactement comme la R400 et R800, il y a bien un petit stick USB à brancher. Certains utilisateurs se plaignent d'ailleurs que ce stick est trop gros. Et il y a plein d'images qui le montrent : 




(tiens, ca doit d'ailleurs être pour cela que Logitech indique dans les specs qu'il faut un port USB dans le matériel nécessaire, tu ne crois pas ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> il n'est pas question de la R700 dans la vidéo, c'est un fait. La vidéo montre simplement que les R400 et R800 fonctionnent TRES BIEN sous MacOs, alors que MacOs n'est pas supporté par Logitech. D'où ma question, on ne peut plus claire : est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé la R700 pour voir si elle aussi fonctionne sous MacOS ? Ce n'est pourtant pas compliqué à comprendre, il me semble.



Pas compliqué du tout, par contre, ce qui (te) semble compliqué à comprendre, c'est que vu que logitech ne la donne que compatible Windows, à moins de tomber sur un geek de première grandeur ou un pigeon professionnel, tu ne trouveras pas d'utilisateur "Mac" de ce machin, et comme à priori, ni les geeks de première grandeur (qui les considèrent bons pour les newbes), ni les pigeons professionnels (car ils se prennent tous pour des geeks de première grandeur) ne fréquentent nos forums, le message que je cherche à faire passer, c'est que tes chances que quelqu'un corresponde à ton critère d'interlocuteur valable sont quasi nulles !


----------



## trucmuche2005 (2 Mars 2013)

Quand la mauvaise foi est de mise... :-D Tu voulais me faire comprendre que mes chances d'avoir une réponse étaient quasi nulles ?? laisse moi rire  La teneur de tes précédents messages était bien différente avec tes avis péremptoires infondés comme : "[...] _elle n'est pas compatible Mac OS !_", ensuite "_Puisqu'on te dit que vu que ça ne marche pas, il n'y a pas d'utilisateur !_"... Ce n'est pas la même chose que d'admettre ton incompétence et répondre quelque chose du style "_j'ignore si elle fonctionne ou non mais je pense que tu n'auras pas de réponse à ta question sur ce forum_" 

Aussi, tu sembles oublier qu'il y a aussi des personnes qui ont migré depuis peu de Windoze à Mac, qui ont déjà du matériel et qui l'auront essayé naturellement sur leur mac. 

Finalement, si vraiment tu pensais qu'il était vain d'attendre une réponse, n'aurait-il pas été plus simple de passer ton chemin, ignorer mon post (puisque tu ne connais pas la réponse à ma question et tu l'as bien prouvé) et me laisser espérer une réponse ? Ben non, il fallait que tu fasses le malin avec ton titre de modo et tes 40000 messages  Sans être constructif pour un sou, donc.

Mais c'est pas grave, je sais qu'il y a plein de gens de valeur ici qui n'ont pas le cou à ce point gonflé qu'il étouffe leur esprit critique. Ce forum, grâce à eux, reste intéressant et je ne le fréquenterai pas moins pour la cause


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2013)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> ...Et pourtant, une démo sur Youtube d'un mec qui l'utilise vraiment (donc pas quelqu'un qui se contente de croire aveuglément les fiches techniques) montre qu'elles fonctionnent très bien toutes les deux... ...


Tu veux nous convaincre avec cette vidéo que cela fonctionne, et bien alors prend un risque, achète ce matériel et fais-nous un retour. Comme ça tout le monde sera fixé. 



trucmuche2005 a dit:


> ...Aussi, tu sembles oublier qu'il y a aussi des personnes qui ont migré depuis peu de Windoze à Mac, qui ont déjà du matériel et qui l'auront essayé naturellement sur leur mac...


Si tu fais un passage tous les jours dans les forums MacG, tu t'apercevras que 99,9 % de ceux qui passent de Windows à Mac, le font pour une seule utilisation : *jouer aux jeux PC*. Alors quid du matériel Windows sur Mac ? Cela ne les intéressent pas.

Si tu sembles penser, en m'incluant bien sûr, que certains semblent bornés. Quelle est ta position te concernant ?

Un forum c'est un échange d'informations, d'idées et d'avis contradictoires. Donc, il faut de tout, même si c'est déplaisant ou ne répond pas à tes attentes. Pour ma part, je pense que des membres qui sont sous *hackintosh* seraient plus à même de répondre, plutôt que de demander l'avis dans une section générique sur des périphériques purement Mac. Non ?


----------



## trucmuche2005 (2 Mars 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Tu veux nous convaincre avec cette vidéo que cela fonctionne, et bien alors prend un risque, achète ce matériel et fais-nous un retour. Comme ça tout le monde sera fixé.


Non, je veux vous montrer que sur ces deux exemples de télécommandes Logitech, proches de celles que j'envisage, Logitech n'indique pas la compatibilité MAC (et on peut donc légitimement supposer que cela ne fonctionne pas du tout ou pas complètement) alors qu'en fait, elles fonctionnent très bien, du moins pour les fonctions de base qui m'intéressent. Je fais donc appel à ceux qui auraient (eu) la possibilité d'essayer la R700 qui m'intéresse pour savoir si elle aussi elle marche ou pas.



Locke a dit:


> Si tu sembles penser, en m'incluant bien sûr, que certains semblent bornés. Quelle est ta position te concernant ?


Tu sembles confondre deux choses : être borné et avoir l'esprit ouvert. Je suis borné, c'est clair, je suis borné à déterminer si ce périphérique qui m'intéresse fonctionne ou non sous Mac. J'en n'ai que faire des pseudo-théories, je ne cesse de répéter que je suis juste à la recherche de quelqu'un qui l'aurait eue en main et qui aurait pu faire le test. Rien de plus 
Par contre, et peut-être au contraire de certains qui sont intervenus ici, j'ai aussi l'esprit ouvert et je ne crois pas aveuglément ce que les constructeurs nous disent (en particulier quand ils ne disent rien). 



Locke a dit:


> Un forum c'est un échange d'informations, d'idées et d'avis contradictoires. Donc, il faut de tout, même si c'est déplaisant ou ne répond pas à tes attentes. Pour ma part, je pense que des membres qui sont sous *hackintosh* seraient plus à même de répondre, plutôt que de demander l'avis dans une section générique sur des périphériques purement Mac. Non ?


Un échange d'avis, tout à fait d'accord. Mais tous les avis ne sont pas égaux  Il y a ceux qui sont constructifs, ceux qui ne le sont pas. Il y a ceux qui répondent à la question posée, ceux qui s'en détournent. Etc...

Je n'avais pas vu que c'était une section sur les périphériques purement mac. Il n'y a pas de description thématique autre que "périphériques et accessoires", et cette section contient d'autres posts qui s'interrogent de la compatibilité d'un graveur samsung avec un imac, d'enceintes hifi, scanners, etc... rien de "purement mac" donc... 

Si vous pensez que cette question a mieux sa place ailleurs sur ce forum, déplacez-la !
Si vous pensez que cette question n'a pas sa place sur ce forum Mac, je pense qu'il y en a plein d'autres que vous pouvez aussi supprimer 

Si j'arrive à mettre la main sur cette télécommande, je ne manquerai pas de vous faire un retour, en positif comme en négatif, soyez-en sûr  J'ai d'ailleurs une bonne piste pour en avoir une en main dès lundi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2013)

trucmuche2005 a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu que c'était une section sur les périphériques purement mac. Il n'y a pas de description thématique autre que "périphériques et accessoires"



Ça c'est sûr que sur un forum "Mac", la section "Périphériques et accessoires ne peut logiquement que s'intéresser aux périphériques Windows ou playstation, il est clair que les périphériques "Mac, ici, tout le monde s'en fout ! 



trucmuche2005 a dit:


> et cette section contient d'autres posts qui s'interrogent de la compatibilité d'un graveur samsung avec un imac, d'enceintes hifi, scanners, etc... rien de "purement mac" donc...



Une définition d'un périphérique ou accessoire Mac (la nôtre en l'occurence), c'est un objet ou dispositif destiné à fonctionner ou servir avec un Macintosh. Concernant ce qui est destiné à fonctionner, il est évident que les périphériques destinés à d'autres plate-formes dont une ou deux fonctions sont opérationnelles sur Mac, mais dont le reste ne marche que sous Windows n'est pas considéré comme "Mac", par contre un graveur Samsung, ou un scanner, que ce soit via le pilote "officiel constructeur" ou un pilote "tierce partie", du moment que ça le rend pleinement fonctionnel, c'est bien du "purement Mac" pour nous. En revanche une télécommande dont une ou deux des quelques dizaines de fonctions sont opérationnelles "par hasard" sur nos machines, mais dont l'essentiel ne fonctionne que sous Windows, non, ça n'est pas un périphérique "Mac" !

Donc, vu qu'en outre, il existe des télécommandes "compatibles Mac", vouloir à toute force employer une télécommande dont on sait que son fabricant ne la destine qu'à Windows, tu appelles ça comment, si ça n'est pas "être borné" (qualificatif que jusque là tu assigne à tous tes interlocuteurs dans ce fil) ? :mouais:


----------



## trucmuche2005 (2 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En revanche une télécommande dont une ou deux des quelques dizaines de fonctions sont opérationnelles "par hasard" sur nos machines, mais dont l'essentiel ne fonctionne que sous Windows, non, ça n'est pas un périphérique "Mac" !


Encore une fois, commentaire péremptoire puisque de toute évidence, tu ne connais pas cette télécommande, tu ne connais pas ses fonctions (combien en a-t-elle pour que tu en comptes une dizaine ?) et tu ne sais pas non plus combien d'entre-elles fonctionnent sous Mac... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> (qualificatif que jusque là tu assigne à tous tes interlocuteurs dans ce fil) ? :mouais:


Mais non  Encore une fois, et ca devient une habitude chez toi (au moins dans ce fil), tu écris n'importe quoi. Tuncurry a été le seul à donner un retour d'expérience pertinent, qui laissait d'ailleurs entendre que ma question n'était pas stupide, contrairement à ce que vous vous bornez à penser.

Allez, moi j'arrête de perdre mon temps avec vous. La télécommande, elle, m'intéresse et je vous ferai un retour dès que je l'aurai eue en main, lundi j'espère. On en reparlera à ce moment là.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (5 Mars 2013)

Je disais...  Verdict : testé et approuvé, n'en déplaise à ceux qui substituent leur autorité à la compétence (la démonstration explicite a eu lieu au long de ce fil et le point d'orgue en est donné par notre cher Modérateur Pascal 77 lorsqu'il a supprimé mes précédents messages, quasiment identiques à celui-ci mis à part l'utilisation du mot "pseudo-autorité" en référence à l'autorité de la censure d'orgueil qu'il exerce ici). 

Bref. Pour moi, orgueil de certains est moins important que le partage d'une expérience : tout fonctionne avec la R700 comme les R400 et R800 montrées dans la vidéo, pas de driver à installer. L'hypothèse de Tuncurry était sensée, merci à lui ! 

Je pense avoir supprimé les mots que tu jugeais "noms d'oiseau"  le reste ici n'est qu'une opinion et un constat d'expérience contradictoire aux avis péremptoires que certains d'entre-vous avaient émis. Le forum n'est-il pas un endroit de partage d'opinions et d'expériences, même si elles prouvent ce qui ne vous arrange pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2013)

Bon, je vois que tu n'as pas compris : non tout ne fonctionne pas, certaines choses fonctionnent, d'autres non.

Si le constructeur indique une compatibilité "Windows", c'est qu'il y a une raison, s'il n'indique pas "compatible Mac OS", c'est qu'il y a au moins certainnes choses qu'il juge importantes qui n'y fonctionnent pas. Après, que ce qui fonctionne te suffise, c'est un autre débat, mais c'est insuffisant pour que Logitech puisse y accoler la mention "Compatible Mac OS", et donc que quelqu'un se basant sur ton avis, puisse penser qu'il aura avec ça sous OS X la même chose que sous Windows, voilà pour ce qui est un avis "compétent", l'autorité, ceux qui la détiennent en la matière, ce sont ceux qui édictent les règles qui interdisent à Logitech de vendre ce matériel avec la mention "compatible Mac OS X", ce dont il ne se priveraient certainement pas s'ils en avaient la possibilité.

Ceci posé, je pense qu'on a fait le tour de la question !


----------

